# LGB Wild West Forney



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what the story is behind the LGB 24251 Wild West Forney?
I picked one up in VGC a while back for a bargain because I don't think anyone else wanted it. 

What does 'Tehmann's Wild West' refer to?
Is there any significance to the number 1881?
On the smokebox door it reads 'Baldwin Locomotive Works' 'September 1928'. 

What does it all mean cowboys??? 

I am inclined to repaint it to more subdued colors, perhaps with a woodgrain cab. but from reading Klaus' valuation page it seems there were only 650 total units made in 2005. 
I'm not sure if I should modify it now, perhaps it will become collectible although made in China.
I may just have to live with the gross color scheme.

http://traincraftbyklaus.blogspot.com.au/2012/09/what-its-worth-evaluating-original-lgb.html










P.S. Baldwin had completely moved their locomotive plant to Eddystone in 1928.

Andrew


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Cowboys and Indians and horses and pagentry.
1881 is probably a date when these shows were popular.

John


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

yeah, the paint scheme is likely pure fiction, just reflecting a "Wild west, Cowboys and Indians" theme.

The model is however based on a real locomotive, three identical sisters actually.
the three "Eustis engines" originally built for the 2-foot gauge Eustis railroad of Maine, and later absorbed into the 2-foot gauge Sandy River & Rangeley Lakes railroad:










they were built by Baldwin in 1903 and 1904, they were originally Eustis Railroad numbers 7, 8 and 9, they later became SR&RL 20, 21 and 22.

The LGB model represents a roughly 3-foot gauge locomotive however, not 2-foot.

Scot


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks Scot, you pointed out the model's prototype origin previously when I posted an LGB Forney alongside the Bachmann Forney which was modeled on one of the other SR&LR locos. Different scales but still looked good together.

http://forums.mylargescale.com/11-public-forum/26450-double-forneycation-pictures.html

I also have the black C&S model with bear trap spark arrester, pilot wheels with snow plow and the Pennsy model which is a very subdued dull dark green. It has split running boards with small dome and bell swapped and a straight stack. You can simply swap the bell and small dome on all the models.

I just worked it out!
It actually says Lehmann's not Tehmann's. The 'L' is stylized running under the rest of the letters with serrif.
Me thinking Tehmann was a famous Wild West showman. Nothing on Google so it had me stumped!

So there is nothing really to make sense of, It's all pure fantasy. Even the reference to Baldwin's move date on the front is odd considering this prototype and most Baldwin locomotives were built prior in their original workshop facilities.
I might just put it back in the red box so I don't have to look at it. Ha! 

Andrew


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

LGB had a series of Wild West Rolling Stock. Probably the engine was built to go with them.
LAO


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

late to the party garrat....

lehmanns wild west, is the LGB equivalent to "lionel lines" ie purely fictitious, a company identity. I think they decided to expand on the much earlier wild west series 3 box cars. annie oakly , wild bill, and sitting bull, etc

I have two of these locos, and swapped boiler and cab, and added led truck and plow / or pilot as mood fits , on one to more subdued colors.

be advised the Nesmith arrestor gently pulls off to reveal a shotgun stack underneath

garish indeed, but, still attractive in the garden I think.
wish I had the matching combine and coach, as their liveries appeal a lot to me

to be honest, but only speculation, I think they had leftover boilers from the sound DSPP version and in lehmann fashion did a cab repaint and had a 'new' product. I think had the boiler been black and the smokebox blue, it might be tolerable. I also found a humrol red that exactly matched, and one could paint over the lehman nonsense, although since it runs over the yellow lining, would still likely look odd.


----------

